

Should There Be a Drinking Age for Coffee? - colinismyname
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/05/21-to-drink-coffee/275621/

======
yoster
Mind blown... I read the linked article about "Why We Took Cocaine Out of
Soda", and was surprised that coca is still used in Coca-Cola to this day.

